# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà - Nha Trang

## dongtakh

Các bạn thân mến, sau đây mình xin giới thiệu đôi nét về công ty mình nhé.

Từ xa xưa, người La Mã, Hy Lạp đã dùng nguồn nước nóng, nước ấm và nước lạnh để thư giãn và điều trị giảm mệt mỏi..

SPA nghĩa là suối nước khoáng hoặc là cách thư giãn bằng hơi nước và nước khoáng thiên nhiên. Nghĩ đến SPA là nghĩ đến một nơi thoáng mát, giàu chất thiên nhiên và là nơi phục hồi sức khỏe bằng phương pháp trị liệu với nước khoáng mang lại tinh thần thư thái cho con người.

Từ năm 2000, THÁP BÀ Spa đã kết hợp bùn khoáng và nước khoáng nóng thiên nhiên để phục vụ cho du khách đến Nha Trang nghỉ dưỡng. Các kiểu tắm tại THÁP BÀ spa như tắm bùn, ngâm khoáng, tắm thảo dược, tắm ồn tuyền thủy liệu pháp, tắm thác nước, tắm hồ bơi, xông hơi.....đều sử dụng từ nguồn suối khoáng nóng thiên nhiên, đây là liệu pháp hoàn toàn từ thiên nhiên giúp giảm mệt mỏi và tăng hưng phấn, làm da hồng hào và mịn màng hơn.

Bùn khoáng tại THÁP BÀ spa là loại bùn khoáng vô cơ chứa nhiều đa vi lượng khoáng. Bạn hãy thả lỏng cơ thể trong bồn gỗ chứa đầy bùn khoáng và thật tự nhiên khi cơ thể nổi bồng bồng bềnh bềnh mang đến một cảm giác thật thú vị & sảng khoái.

Độ mặn và độ nóng của suối nước khoáng sẽ giúp các khoáng chất thẩm thấu sâu và kích thích tuần hoàn máu. Bạn từ từ trầm mình vào hồ ngâm nước khoáng nóng 400C để tận hưởng cái nóng rân rân nhẹ nhàng lan tỏa khắp cơ thể.

Cuối cùng, thư giãn với liệu pháp massage toàn thân hay liệu pháp massage chân giúp tinh thần Bạn thoải mái hơn.

Và một điều kỳ diệu khi Bạn dành thời gian thư giãn và trải nghiệm các dịch vụ tại THÁP BÀ spa để khám phá mối liên hệ giữa thể chất và tinh thần của mình. Chắc chắn Bạn sẽ hài lòng khi được đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp phục vụ nhiệt tình trong suốt thời gian ngâm tắm tại THÁP BÀ spa

THÁP BÀ spa tự hào là nơi đầu tiên kết hợp bùn khoáng và suối nước khoáng nóng do thiên nhiên ban tặng cho du lịch Nha Trang Khánh Hòa.

Thật vậy, như lời cảm hứng của của một vị khách quý đến Tắm Bùn tại THÁP BÀ spa đã thốt lên:

_Chưa đi chưa biết Nha Trang
Đi rồi mới biết Nha Trang thiệt tình
Có tắm biển. lại tắm sình (bùn)
Có hồ ven núi chúng mình ngâm chung
_

----------


## dongtakh

Up lên cho đầu tuần tràn đầy năng lượng nào

----------


## dongtakh

> Up lên cho đầu tuần tràn đầy năng lượng nào


Chương trình khuyến mãi 8/3
http://tambun.com.vn/ctkhuyenmai/chao-mung-quoc-te-phu-nu-voi-chuong-trinh-%22mot-nua-yeu-thuong%22-b79.php

----------


## dongtakh

Hii cả nha, mình mới up chương trình khuyến mãi trong dịp 8/3 này với nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn dành cho khách đoàn từ 10 khách trở lên nhé. các bạn vào trang tambun.com.vn hoặc facebookhttps://www.facebook.com/SuoiKhoangNong để biết thêm thông tin các bạn nhé. hay có thể liên hệ trực tiếp với mình thông qa số di động dứoi chữ ký

----------


## dongtakh

up lên cho ngày tươi trẻ nhé.

----------


## dongtakh

up lên cho buổi chiều nhẹ nhàng

----------


## dongtakh

Lên cho cả nha tham khảo điểm du lịch hấp dẫn nhé

----------


## dongtakh

up lên thôi cả nhà ơi.

----------


## tombak89

Đúng thật là thời buổi kinh tế khủng hoảng làm ăn càng ngày càng khó khăn ạ, em cố gắng tìm kiếm thêm công  việc phù hợp để có thêm thu nhập, em cũng khá quan tâm chủ đề này. Mong chủ top cho em thêm thông tin vào mail dodoidep2014@gmail.com hoặc dodoi2014@gmail.com nhé!

----------


## dongtakh

> Đúng thật là thời buổi kinh tế khủng hoảng làm ăn càng ngày càng khó khăn ạ, em cố gắng tìm kiếm thêm công  việc phù hợp để có thêm thu nhập, em cũng khá quan tâm chủ đề này. Mong chủ top cho em thêm thông tin vào mail dodoidep2014@gmail.com hoặc dodoi2014@gmail.com nhé!


bạn cần thông tin gì thê, thông tin về bên mình ak. hay thông tin về vấn đề gì

----------


## dongtakh

up cho ngày đầu tuần được may mắn nhé

----------


## dongtakh

up lên cho ngày mới nào cả nhà ơi

----------


## dongtakh

up lên cho ngày tràn đầy ý nghĩa

----------


## thaithuy5992

nghe đến Nha trang là muốn đi ngay rồi ...huhu

----------


## dongtakh

up lên cho ngày 8/3 tràn đầy ý nghĩa

----------


## dongtakh

:Gossip:  :Gossip:  :Gossip:  :Gossip:  :Gossip:

----------


## dongtakh

:Gossip: upp lên nào

----------


## dongtakh

tambun.com.vn up lên nào

----------


## dongtakh

:Gossip: up lên cho ngày may mắn nhé hiii

----------


## dongtakh

up lên cho ngày mới nhẹ nhàng

----------


## dongtakh

up lên cho ngày mới nào

----------


## dongtakh

up lên cho ngày mời

----------


## thaithuy.92

thik thế....

----------


## dongtakh

up lên cho ngày mới nè

----------


## dongtakh

Lên nào.... cho cả nhà cùng tham khảo nhá

----------


## kohan

Sắp đến 30/4 rồi có khuyến mãi gì không nhỉ?

----------


## dongtakh

Bạn ơi, bên mình thì vẫn giữ nguyên giá nha bạn. đồng thời đối với khách lẻ bên mình vẫn đang còn chuyên trình giảm giá 5% nha bạn. Bạn có thể liên hệ chủ host hoặc các nhà nghĩ khách sạn tại nha trang nhận thẻ nhé. Thank bạn đã quan tâm. http://thapbahotspring.com.vn/

----------


## dongtakh

Up lên cho cả nha tham khảo nhé. Hết lễ rồi kìa.

----------


## dongtakh

trời nóng quá, cùng đi tắm bùn khoáng thôi cả nhà ơi

----------


## dongtakh

Up lên cho ngày nóng bức.

----------


## dongtakh

Trời nắng nóng quá cả nhà ơi. cùng đi tắm bùn khoáng thôi.

----------


## dongtakh

Chương trình khuyến mãi "TẶNG BÉ NGÀY HÈ THÚ VỊ" rất hấp dẫn các bạn nhé. Thông tin chi tiết tại: http://thapbahotspring.com.vn/

----------


## dongtakh

Lên cho cả nhà thêm một địa điểm du lịch hấp dẫn nè. thông tin chi tiết tại: http://thapbahotspring.com.vn/

----------


## dongtakh

up lên cho mùa hè nóng bức nè. Thông tin chi tiết tại: http://thapbahotspring.com.vn/

----------


## dongtakh

up lên cho mùa hè nóng bức nè. Thông tin chi tiết tại: http://thapbahotspring.com.vn/

----------


## dongtakh

NÚI SPA là tên một dịch vụ mới lạ và độc đáo tại Trung tâm du lịch Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà nói riêng và Nha Trang nói chung. Núi Spa với không gian thiên nhiên thư thả, yên bình nằm trên sườn núi nhỏ mang tên Ngọc Sơn.
Núi Spa với không gian thiên nhiên thư thả, yên bình sẽ mang đến cho quý khách những giờ phút thư giãn lý tưởng, riêng tư với những trải nghiệm đầy thú vị.
-------
Fanpage: facebook.com/SuoiKhoangNong
Web: www.thapbahotspring.com.vn

----------


## dongtakh

[ KHI HOÀNG HÔN BUÔNG XUỐNG ]
Khác hẳn với vẻ nhộn nhịp của ban ngày... Khi hoàng hôn buông xuống, Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà hiện lên vẻ yên bình.... Biểu tượng cảm xúc heart Biểu tượng cảm xúc heart
--------------
Liên hệ để được tư vấn: 0583.835.345

----------

